# Lygo wylliamsi :)



## leviatan (Jul 1, 2009)

_Lygodactylus williamsi_

Female









Male









terrarrium


----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice! How big do they get?


----------



## leviatan (Jul 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> Very nice! How big do they get?


At this momment female is about 60 mm, male about 70-80mm.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 1, 2009)

Neat-o.


----------



## leviatan (Jul 10, 2009)

Lygodactylus kimhowelli male


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2009)

very cute! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2009)

nice!


----------



## leviatan (Jul 11, 2009)

Male - he's very skittish, so I have problems with taking photos


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

I can see why they're called "Little Diamonds," very beautiful.


----------



## leviatan (Jul 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I can see why they're called "Little Diamonds," very beautiful.


Aren't they ?  

I like the female, she makes me funny  When male haunt some scrummy nibble then she is so envy. She run to male and take away his meal and quickly run to cover herself in grass  Little bastard


----------



## agent A (Jul 11, 2009)

leviatan said:


> Aren't they ?  I like the female, she makes me funny  When male haunt some scrummy nibble then she is so envy. She run to male and take away his meal and quickly run to cover herself in grass  Little bastard


how mean


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 12, 2009)

agent A said:


> how mean


Don't be rude! The female steals the male's food from him. Ah, you cannot put a price on life's simple pleasures  Beautiful!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 12, 2009)

agent A said:


> how mean


She's not being "mean." She's following an instinct to survive. Whatever works.


----------



## leviatan (Jul 13, 2009)

male eating (licking  ) baby fruit food (pff I dont know the word  )- apple, bannana and peach with vitamins


----------

